# Pseudeumgebungsvariablen ändern



## Technoblade (14. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich habe gerade ziemlich neu einen PC mit SSD. Auf der ist natürlich auch Windows drauf. Jetzt will ich natürlich nicht alles auf der SSD haben und natürlich auch stark veränderliche Dateien (TMP-Ordner) da weg haben.

Nun gibt es ja Umgebungsvariblen die Benutzergebunden sind, und solche die allgemein sind.
In denen für meinen benutzer kommt die Variable USERPROFILE vor, die laut cmd  "C:\Windows\<username>" beinhaltet. Könnte ich also diese Variable umsetzen wäre mein Problem gelöst, aber unter den Umgebungsvariablen geht das nicht und wenn ich es im cmd mache sind die Änderungen nicht Persistent.

Gibt es da evtl. irgendeinen Registryeintrag?


Wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte wäre das sehr nett.

MfG Technoblade


EDIT: ich denke die Info könnte noch wichtig sein, habe Windows 7 Professionell.


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

Du möchtest ja einfach dein Home-Verzeichnis verlegen. Das ist möglich. Sobald ich an einem Computer bin kann ich die sagen wie du es machst. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## zerix (14. Juli 2011)

So, bevor ich dir hier alles erkläre hab ich dir mal die Vorgehensweise rausgesucht. 

http://infoblog.li/windows-7-pfad-der-user-profile-aendern/

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Technoblade (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank schon mal. Ich habe jetzt nur das Problem, dass ich nicht die nötigen Rechte habe um alles zu kopieren.

Die alte Hintertür über at und den explorer funktioniert leider auch nicht mehr. Gibt es da eine neue Hintertür um an Systemrechte zu kommen, oder muss ich Linux bemühen um die Dateien kopieren zu können?


----------

